# pls guide regarding job prospects in canberra and adelaide



## saniaangel77 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can anyone guide me reg the job prospects for IT Recruitment Professional. Which location is better when compared with regards to career growth and avenues especially when coming on visa 190


----------



## callen (Jan 1, 2014)

I am an independent consultant with the Scentsy Family. I have also been teaching Kindergarten for 16 years. I love this business and its products. I have been an independent consultant for a year now and it has been an amazing blessing in my life. On September 1, 2013 the Scentsy Family expanded to Australia and Mexico. This is an exciting business opportunity. If you know anyone that lives in these areas that would be interested in this opportunity please message me. Thank you!


----------



## fazalkh (Aug 5, 2011)

Which Part of Australia has better opportunities for Civil /Construction Engineers?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

fazalkh said:


> Which Part of Australia has better opportunities for Civil /Construction Engineers?


Construction sites.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

fazalkh said:


> Which Part of Australia has better opportunities for Civil /Construction Engineers?


I'm not 100% sure, but from responding to bids in my field (not in construction though) I've found this to be regional, wa and qld, but there's a lot of work going on in sa at the moment too.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------

